# Thermal Fan



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple years ago we had a discussion, or maybe it was just a mention, about fans you can set on top of your woodstove that run off the heat of the stove. They start running at a certain temperature and as the stove gets hotter the fan runs faster. I did a google search and the only results I got were for computer cooling fans. I did a forum search and the word "fan" was too common and was not included in the search so no results there either. Any of you oldtimers remember that device and what it was called?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Found this, not sure it is what you are looking for. See page 2 for the discussion.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/wood-stove-extras-4300/

It seems that Naekid has one, but no one mentions the manufacturer or brand.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

There are fans that work off of Stirling Engines (which are the ones that you may be referring to), and there are fans that work off of Peltier chips (thermal chips) that power small electric motors. There are advantages and disadvantages to both.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Found this on the web:

http://www.green-logic.net/ecainowostfa.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ecofan! Yes. That's it. Thanks md. :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

You are very welcome!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Found this on the web:
> 
> http://www.green-logic.net/ecainowostfa.html


that is definitely a (rhombic drive?) beta stirling engine

you might want to get a larger stiring engine kit that can do more than turn a small fan

It was 'love at first sight' when I first learned about these types of external combustion engines because in many cases they are utilizing what would otherwise be waste heat to do work. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Found this, not sure it is what you are looking for. See page 2 for the discussion.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/wood-stove-extras-4300/
> 
> It seems that Naekid has one, but no one mentions the manufacturer or brand.


Actually, I bought it as a Christmas gift for my best friend. It has been running virtually continous for 5 years now with no signs of slow-downs ..


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I was browsing on the Lehman's site and thought of you UncleJoe. Did you ever get one of these? They are on sale now.

https://www.lehmans.com/p-1009-small-nickel-heat-powered-fan.aspx


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw one on "Antiques Road Show" a while back, they light a flame under it and it took off spinning. It was "Invented" about the time electricity was being run in a lot of homes so it never became very popular, so they said.

Pretty neat idea though.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sportsman's Guide use to carry them, and I think Northern Tool did too.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

On my second Ecofan - burned the 1st one out when the stove hit 800+ degrees!!! Just sent the heat sensor strip back to the Canadian company plus $50 and they sent me a new fan! That one is still running fine nigh on 15 years now since I am MUCH more careful about the stove top heat. WELL worth the $$ for sure.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I admit I had never seen anything like this. A very cool gadget!!


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

The military issues one like this: http://www.unclesamsretailoutlet.com/Self-Powered-Thermoelectric-Fan-TEF-III-452001457-p/667.htm
There are other places that have them, just do a search for "Thermoelectric Fan".


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Found this on the web:
> 
> http://www.green-logic.net/ecainowostfa.html


Contrary to what the link provided states, the EcoFan is not a Stirling engine, but rather uses a Peltier chip to generate electricity. A Stirling engine uses gas (usually air) that is heated so that it expands, and then is released or cooled.

Fans like the EcoFan are cheaper to make and repair, so they do have some advantages. Stirling engines are more efficient at converting heat into usable mechanical energy, but are more expensive to build.


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

I am reading this as I set in front of my wood burning stove with the quite fan moving air in my living room. 

I think I paid 99 for my Ecofan


----------



## Eagle-Island (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is one on Amazon.com for $113.27
http://www.amazon.com/Caframo-Ecofan-Original-Black-Nickel/dp/B001AYVXRY


----------

